# The Best Film Ever !!!



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

PULP FICTION

The way the events in the film all link together is very impressive.

The script is amazing right from the opening scene.

For this reason it is my favorite


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

It's certainly up there, but my fav of all time is Young Guns! 

I bet there's not many that agree with me, but I don't care. 

My other tops are Point Break, 12 monkeys, Fight Club, Usual Suspect, and Leon


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

Enjoyed watching Young Guns liked the soundtrack better. But its not my choice.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> It's certainly up there, but my fav of all time is Young Guns!
> 
> I bet there's not many that agree with me, but I don't care.
> 
> My other tops are Point Break, 12 monkeys, Fight Club, Usual Suspect, and Leon



Young guns as in the western /cowboys ?

I like action films so; Leathal Weapon , Die Hard , Day after Tomorrow , Independance day , The Matrix , and lots more .......


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> It's certainly up there, but my fav of all time is Young Guns!
> 
> I bet there's not many that agree with me, but I don't care.
> 
> My other tops are Point Break, 12 monkeys, Fight Club, Usual Suspect, and Leon



Leon is excellent, but you can't beat the first Alien film for atmosphere and tension!


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Leon is excellent, but you can't beat the first Alien film for atmosphere and tension!



I remember pestering my Dad to watch a horror file and at the age of 12 he said right and put me infornt of this film

cacked me pants I did Indeed at the time it was a very scary film. The other film that are up there scary Evil Dead and The Thing

All three very scary


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

wakman said:


> I remember pestering my Dad to watch a horror file and at the age of 12 he said right and put me infornt of this film
> 
> cacked me pants I did Indeed at the time it was a very scary film. The other film that are up there scary Evil Dead and The Thing
> 
> All three very scary



Both versions of the Thing were scary - the B+W original, and the John Carpenter version - watched the latter several times and I always forget the ending, so always as tense!


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

Another question but i wont create another thread

What Film are you looking forward to this year

My three films were

Star Trek
Terminator Salvation
Transformers 2


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Young guns as in the western /cowboys ?
> 
> I like action films so; Leathal Weapon , Die Hard , Day after Tomorrow , Independance day , The Matrix , and lots more .......



Yes!!  But the films you list are also v good.

I watched it a lot at uni p****d up with mates so memory's are good!


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

AM, Day after Tomorrow is a comedy IMO


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> AM, Day after Tomorrow is a comedy IMO



And your film ?


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

My favourite film ever? Pulp fiction is amazing. I also love Fight club, Kill Bills, Amelie, Sister Act 2, Save the Last Dance (yeah you heard), Girl, Interrupted.  I could never choose just one.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Yes!!  But the films you list are also v good.
> 
> I watched it a lot at uni p****d up with mates so memory's are good!



Hey Rossi yes i know the film .... excellent soundtrack !!!! love the film tho


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> AM, Day after Tomorrow is a comedy IMO



Hey Twin , got my back eh?... more like stabbing me in it


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I've got to many favorites to pick just one....decisions, decisions....I love horror films, thillers..etc.....Gone with the Wind is one of my all time favs..along with Rebel without a Cause.....recent ones would be...Wanted, The Crew, Cass....cant decide....lol

Heidi


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Twin , got my back eh?... more like stabbing me in it



ehem sorry twin


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 17, 2009)

the day after tomorrow was a poor film. all hyped up and lacked a plot to follow what could have been a good film.

i for one love the first alien film. pulp fiction and res dogs to. also have a soft spot for james bond films. love the jon woo films. hard boiled is by far the best one he did. lots of films in my list i havent put on here but one i will mention is zulu. such a classic film.


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> My favourite film ever? Pulp fiction is amazing. I also love Fight club, Kill Bills, Amelie, Sister Act 2, Save the Last Dance (yeah you heard), Girl, Interrupted.  I could never choose just one.



There are some good films in there have you seen In Bruges i think you might like that one as well.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

katie said:


> ehem sorry twin



Yes Twin... cheers for that lol  I'll forgive you though , as we are family xx


----------



## Corrine (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmmm Pulp Fiction one of my faves but will also watch Shawshank Redemption and Green Mile over and over.  Seven was fab too.  One to look forward to for me this year is Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince (yes, I am an HP geek).....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Hmmmm Pulp Fiction one of my faves but will also watch Shawshank Redemption and Green Mile over and over.  Seven was fab too.  One to look forward to for me this year is Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince (yes, I am an HP geek).....



Yes me too Corrine , I love Harry Potter !!!! and Twilight . Ah The Green Mile , I cry everytime lol


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes Twin... cheers for that lol  I'll forgive you though , as we are family xx



phew! xx

I love the green mile, so sad though  and the shawshank redemption.


----------



## mcr (Jun 17, 2009)

The way we were. Barbara Striesand and Robert Redford, I cry every time.


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

lockstock and 2 smoking barrells godfather 2 and goodfellas


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lockstock and 2 smoking barrells godfather 2 and goodfellas



A bit of a theme there steff!


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> A bit of a theme there steff!



yeah as many gangsters as poss


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

I ought to mention The Red Shoes featuring....erm...Kate Bush!


----------



## Steff (Jun 17, 2009)

lol i also forgot to add i love american warewolf in london just to break my theme of gangster movies


----------



## katie (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I ought to mention The Red Shoes featuring....erm...Kate Bush!



that reminds me! dancer in the dark featuring bjork


----------



## Caroline (Jun 19, 2009)

My all time best ever film has to be Silent Flute (Circle of Iron on DVD). It was in the cinemas around the same time as Blade Runner, but no one was sure what genre of film it was. Although at the time Blade Runner had (and still has) cult status, Silent Flute only got cult status after it went onto video. I always liked David Carradine and watch as much stuff with him in as I can.


----------



## wakman (Jun 19, 2009)

Blade Runner again for its time is a very good film. I like that one Never heard of Silent Flute though.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 19, 2009)

wakman said:


> Blade Runner again for its time is a very good film. I like that one Never heard of Silent Flute though.



Silent Flute was  out at around the same time as Blade Runner. Blade Runner they new what to do with, it is science fiction/science fanatsy. Silent Flute wasn't strictly martial arts and it wasn't strictly philosophy.

Both films have cult status, although Sielnt Flute became more popular after it wa put on to video. When it was put onto DVD it became Circle of Iron, although I prefer the title SIlent Flute better.


----------



## Sucr`e (Jun 23, 2009)

wakman said:


> PULP FICTION
> 
> The way the events in the film all link together is very impressive.
> 
> ...



I am amazed that the film Jaws has not been mentioned ( the first one) surely one of the best films ever.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2009)

Sucr`e said:


> I am amazed that the film Jaws has not been mentioned ( the first one) surely one of the best films ever.



You're not wrong there - there were queues all around the cinema when it came out. When the head rolls through the hole in the boat, everyone in the cinema jumped!


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 24, 2009)

Some good suggestions! I like really sad films that make me cry...

Amores Perros; City of God; 12 Grams; Crash (all on a similar theme ) Requiem for a Dream; The Constant Gardener; The Dreamers; Girl, Interrupted; Memento... Of course Shawshank and The Green Mile, so sad!

But also things like Human Traffic, Juno and um... Bring It On 

It's impossible to pick a favourite though...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Some good suggestions! I like really sad films that make me cry...
> 
> Amores Perros; City of God; 12 Grams; Crash (all on a similar theme ) Requiem for a Dream; The Constant Gardener; The Dreamers; Girl, Interrupted; Memento... Of course Shawshank and The Green Mile, so sad!
> 
> ...



Cough! I liked Bring it on too! Ahem!


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Cough! I liked Bring it on too! Ahem!



I bet you did... But I would have said for very different reasons... All those nice 'arms' on show...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> I bet you did... But I would have said for very different reasons... All those nice 'arms' on show...



Blimey! You have to be careful what you say on these forums!


----------



## katie (Jun 24, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Some good suggestions! I like really sad films that make me cry...
> 
> Amores Perros; City of God; 12 Grams; Crash (all on a similar theme ) Requiem for a Dream; The Constant Gardener; The Dreamers; Girl, Interrupted; Memento... Of course Shawshank and The Green Mile, so sad!
> 
> ...



All great films!  accept Bring it On... haha - Can't say I was feeling it.  The more trashy films I like are Save the Last Dance, Sister Act 2 and HSM ooh and Mean Girls haha, that film is great


----------



## wakman (Jun 24, 2009)

Transformers 2 Anyone seen it yet ?


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2009)

not yet a m8 of mine went sunday said it was totally amazing


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

wanted to add a film here that i totally love but not many folks will think it is worthy of being her

the dear hunter by michael cimino. superb film.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

so no one likes the dear hunter then????


----------



## wakman (Jun 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> so no one likes the dear hunter then????



Tis a good film and i have not seen it for a very long time. But yes its in me top ten.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

wakman said:


> Tis a good film and i have not seen it for a very long time. But yes its in me top ten.



lol i love war films so my top 10 is full of them


----------



## wakman (Jun 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i love war films so my top 10 is full of them



Black Hawk Down is my Best war film i think


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

wakman said:


> Black Hawk Down is my Best war film i think



i dont really like that film and find it so inacurate it is unbelievable, but i know a lot of my mates who are not ex forces think it is brilliant and i must say some of the action sequences are rather good if not just a tad over the top lol


best war film by far has to be full metal jacket or hamburger hill. both classics and if you aint seen them you so very much need to. also the thin red line and saving private ryan and we were soldiers. all superb


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 26, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i dont really like that film and find it so inacurate it is unbelievable, but i know a lot of my mates who are not ex forces think it is brilliant and i must say some of the action sequences are rather good if not just a tad over the top lol
> 
> 
> best war film by far has to be full metal jacket or hamburger hill. both classics and if you aint seen them you so very much need to. also the thin red line and saving private ryan and we were soldiers. all superb



Full Metal Jacket's an amazing film! And that comes from a girl who had an actual phobia to action films. Not that I guess it's really an action film... 

On a different vein entirely I watched The Reader last week - brilliant. And the Curious Case of Benjamin Button, much better than I expected! Really want to see Revolutionary Road too, but missed it at the cinema.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 26, 2009)

Munjeeta said:


> Full Metal Jacket's an amazing film! And that comes from a girl who had an actual phobia to action films. Not that I guess it's really an action film...
> 
> On a different vein entirely I watched The Reader last week - brilliant. And the Curious Case of Benjamin Button, much better than I expected! Really want to see Revolutionary Road too, but missed it at the cinema.



benjamin button is a cool film and for me to it was different to what i expected


----------



## Corrine (Jun 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes me too Corrine , I love Harry Potter !!!! and Twilight . Ah The Green Mile , I cry everytime lol



I'm glad I'm not the only one!  Rollon 16th July - am taking the OH's kids to see it too.

And The Deerhunter has to be one of the best films of all time.  Was on recently!  As was The Exorcist - saw that 3 times before I could sit right the way through it!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 2, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!  Rollon 16th July - am taking the OH's kids to see it too.
> 
> And The Deerhunter has to be one of the best films of all time.  Was on recently!  As was The Exorcist - saw that 3 times before I could sit right the way through it!



Hi Corrine , he he he yeah I cant wait , Im such a Harry Potter geek


----------



## wakman (Jul 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi Corrine , he he he yeah I cant wait , Im such a Harry Potter geek



I thought that the Lord of the Rings was better than that POTTY Geek


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 2, 2009)

wakman said:


> I thought that the Lord of the Rings was better than that POTTY Geek



Obviously if you are comparing then Tolkien is better than Rowling


----------



## wakman (Jul 2, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Obviously if you are comparing then Tolkien is better than Rowling



I was indeed generaly comparing and just dont know what it is about the films that i dont like. I am not saying there not good because they are it just my personal opinion that LOTR is better. 

I suppose the films do not do the books justice. But again not read the book so i cannot coment.


----------



## Steff (Jul 2, 2009)

well i can say i dont like neither and thats my opinion but my mind is so closed to loads of flims because they just aint my bag.


----------



## runner (Jul 2, 2009)

Likewise, can't wait for latest Harry Potter, but like Lord of the Rings films too - brilliant. Also like star Wars (the first three were best) and even Star Trek LOL.  Love old musicals - Ginge and Fred.  the Green Mile too.  Like The Snowman, Polar Express and Trading Places at christmas.  Still watch Love Actually and Bridget Jones on a regular basis.  Like Any which way you can and Any Which Way But Loose, and the crocodile dundee films.  Out of Africa, Casablanca of course. Shadowlands.  Chocolat, but prefer the book, also prefer the BBC series of Pride and Prejudice, but still like the film too. Four last songs. Oh, and dare I say it: Mama Mia yeah (something to do with my age I think, because I get all the jokes!) 

That enough to be going on with?


----------



## runner (Jul 2, 2009)

We recorded the 'Any Which Way' films on video in the 80's and watched them with our 17 and 19 year olds recently and they were in hysterics at the adverts - particularly the Amstrad ad for the 'new' home computer fad and the Macdonalds ads.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2009)

well harry potters new one premiers 2night in london looks like it going to be a smash hit , i saw a clip of it and harry looks all grown up he  even has a crush in this one haha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 7, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well harry potters new one premiers 2night in london looks like it going to be a smash hit , i saw a clip of it and harry looks all grown up he  even has a crush in this one haha



I cant wait , the only trouble I find is as I have read the books , the films tend to miss so much out and are never as good  Give me a book anytime , I found the same thing with The Lord Of The Rings , fabulous books !! the films were good but miss so much of the plot out.


----------



## runner (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, I've read all he books, and my poor old brain gets confused about where we are with the story when the films come out way behind the books - still, good excuse to get the DVDs out and watch them again before seeing the new film!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 7, 2009)

runner said:


> Yeah, I've read all he books, and my poor old brain gets confused about where we are with the story when the films come out way behind the books - still, good excuse to get the DVDs out and watch them again before seeing the new film!



Hahaha yes Runner !! I thought maybe I was the only person who did that


----------

